
How Many Gallons of Fuel Does it Take to Travel 350 Miles? - robg
http://flowingdata.com/2009/02/24/how-many-gallons-of-fuel-does-it-take-to-travel-350-miles/
======
giardini
So "motor coaches" (buses) are more efficient than rail? I'm surprised: the
local rapid transit organization has always said that "light rail" and rail
are more efficient than more buses!

